# first litter to update!



## ripleysmice

so im having my first ever mouse litter!!
this is my preggo coral.. her pups should be splashed and blue as well as others


----------



## ripleysmice

coral should pop tonight or tomorrow!!


----------



## PPVallhunds

shes huge, what colour is dad?


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Shes beautiful!


----------



## ripleysmice

the dad is meant to be splash ive been told.. and guess what guys!!


----------



## WoodWitch

Congratulations!


----------



## besty74

congratulations


----------



## Daphne

Coral is gorgeous, how many babies is that?


----------



## ripleysmice

i think 10.. and i notice two have red eyes


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3

Congrats! There adorable!


----------



## andypandy29us

thats fantastic congrats x x they look great x


----------



## ripleysmice

ooo so excited on there pattens!!
they are now 5 days old now and all 10 are really healthy still! so happy for coral


----------



## ripleysmice

is this normal! there skin is flakey?!


----------



## AyJay658

Completely normal =) It is the fur coming through =)


----------



## ripleysmice

thank you  was atad worried! didnt happen to my hamster litter


----------



## ilovemice101

very cute!!!


----------



## Emfa Mouse

Gorgeous little cuties and mother. Congratulations!


----------



## ripleysmice

look who has fur!!!


----------



## MojoMouse

Oh wow, they are just precious! Such a variety - I love the splashed baby and the blue. But my favourite is the marked choc with the heart shape on his back. :love1 He's so unique! You must be so pleased with them all!


----------



## andypandy29us

they are beautiful x


----------



## ripleysmice

im in love with them all!! and if the brown choc with the heart is female.. immma keeping the little fella!! and if the splash is female to


----------



## ripleysmice

i dont know how to sex them?.can anyone help?..oh the last one is a dark cream one but deleted the photo so only have its end part lol 
here gos!
1.black banded.. think female

















2.splashed.. hopeing female!

















3.blue unsure of sex 

















4.black.. unsure of sex 

















5.silver half splashed.. think male?

















6.brown love heart unsure of sex (hopes female!)

















7.black fox.hopeing female!

















8.cream banded.. unsure of sex 

















9.silver/white..unsure of sex

















10.dark cream (no full body image sorry forgot to upload!)









please help me sex them?


----------



## Gill

1,2, and 3 definately female - you can see the nipples - and probably 6. The rest look to be bucks, but photos can be deceptive. The best way, if you can't see nipples, is to compare the gaps between the anus and genitals: large gap (and usually more prominant genitals) = male; small gap = female


----------



## ripleysmice

i have 3 defo keepers!!!
brown and white female
splashed female
dark cream female!


----------



## Emfa Mouse

What beautiful little banded babies! Is the black one on its side in the first picture a fox, or has the fur just not come in yet?


----------



## ripleysmice

fox


----------



## MojoMouse

That's great that the heart baby and the splashed are girls!


----------



## ripleysmice

yeah im so happy!! gonna keep them defo!!


----------



## ripleysmice

there is like 7 left from 10... the splashed doe.. dark cream doe and black fox buck where eaten.. i am so unhappy wanted the splashed


----------



## ripleysmice

16 days old! oh how time flys!!








three boys on my hand!


----------



## besty74

love that last picture,ooohhhh cutsie


----------



## ripleysmice

my little keeper.. her name is Sheba .. her sister is the black and white one which is called porcha









porsha and sheba together..







rio wanted to meet her sisters..


----------



## sugarmice

The loveheart baby is to die for! Talk about awesome markings!


----------



## ripleysmice

the love heart one was the runt.. and was found dead two mornings ago..i am so gutted the ones i wanted died.


----------



## besty74

so sorry to hear that


----------



## Seafolly

How is momma looking? I'm just wondering if she thought 10 babies was too much for her? They were all so beautiful. Talk about variety!


----------



## ripleysmice

mamas doing all good  shame i lost my favs


----------



## sugarmice

Sorry to hear that


----------



## ripleysmice

my porsha the one i kept that didnt die :/


----------



## andypandy29us

fab pic


----------

